# marami akong pagkukulang sayo



## night001

Hi, 
Need help to translate "marami akong pagkukulang sayo" . thks


----------



## DotterKat

I have *failed you* in so many ways.
I have so many *shortcomings* in the way I have treated you.

Something more literary or formal sounding: I have *been found wanting* in the way I have treated you.

(The first alternative I gave is the most colloquial and is my preference.)


----------



## night001

thks for the help!!


----------

